# Huron river ( Ohio )



## yonderfishin

Someone at work has been telling me about steelhead fishing in the Huron , said he has caught a few out of there and he has seen a lot of people fishing for them there. Has anyone on here had any luck in the huron ?

There is so little info. about the Huron available on the net so I thought maybe someone on here knows about it.


----------



## Alter

I've never fished the Huron but I'm sure there are wayward fish in the river. However, if you are driving from Findlay isn't it just a little bit longer to go on over to the Vermilion? Like 15 minutes longer? 


Steve


----------



## thistubesforu

probably 2 weeks ago there was quite a few fish at the monroeville dam. went there yesterday and they were all gone. also went to the milan wildlife area to try to catch some and didnt see any. was able to come away with a few smallies though. the water there is so low and clear you could see them plain as day if they were in there.


----------



## yonderfishin

Alter said:


> I've never fished the Huron but I'm sure there are wayward fish in the river. However, if you are driving from Findlay isn't it just a little bit longer to go on over to the Vermilion? Like 15 minutes longer?
> 
> 
> Steve


I dont know , I havent compared distances. I know to go to Milan to fish the huron so I ran a mapquest there but I dont know just where to go to fish the vermilion so I dont know how to get the distance. That leaves me with just seeing the huron looks closer on a map.


----------



## no_luck_again

I will put it this way. The Huron is literally in my back yard, like I could throw a rock in it from where I am writing this BUT I go to vermillion. You will have much better luck finding Steelhead there. It will be 15-20min more drive time for you.


----------



## Alter

yonderfishin said:


> I dont know , I havent compared distances. I know to go to Milan to fish the huron so I ran a mapquest there but I dont know just where to go to fish the vermilion so I dont know how to get the distance. That leaves me with just seeing the huron looks closer on a map.



There is plenty of public land along the V basically from 2 all the way down to 80. Plenty of fishable water with better numbers than you will find in any stream to the west. 
I know when I was looking for dockage between Lorain and Huron, the added drive time from Vermilion to Huron was suprisingly short coming from the east burbs of Cleveland.

Google maps tells me that it'll take you 1 hour and 34 minutes to get from Findlay to the Milan Wilderness area while it'll take 1 hour and 50 minutes to get to Mill Hollow Park on the Vermilion.

Steve


----------



## FISHIN216

there is ALOT of fish in the vermilion but that river is just not for me. but you can see hundreds in there where I was today...lot of fish in slack water that wouldnt take anything. you have to find some riffles


----------



## yonderfishin

I think I will have to do some exploring down the vermillon. My wife may have a chance to fly to florida to see her mother ( with her mom paying for it ) sometime this summer and that will give me a chance to take a couple days by myself and do some recon. Would probably be pointless to try for steelhead that time of year but I could do some bass fishing as Im looking around.


----------



## bubba k

Huron gets some strays like all of the other unstocked rivers, but I agree in regards to going to Vermilion. I've spent a decent amount of time on Huron, and you have to work a lot harder to find fish than on Vermilion or Rocky.


----------

